# Ford 801 diesel fuel return line issue



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

I have an 801 diesel with a fuel leak issue. The fuel return fitting on the bottom of the tank is leaking fuel back into the head and draining down into the oil pan. Is anyone familiar with this setup? 
It’s a tube inside a tube and the small tube is not attached at the fitting, this is allowing fuel from the shorter outside tube in the tank to leak fuel ( if the tank level is more than an inch deep)back through the excess fuel return line and down into the oil. Can’t find a replacement and not sure if I can fix this issue. It sort of looks like it was soldered in place, but I’m not sure
Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Randy, 

See attached parts diagram.









New Holland 801 - 4 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/57 - 12/62) Parts


New Holland 801 - 4 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/57 - 12/62) Parts



www.messicks.com





Often times, the standpipe (item #47) is broken off inside the tank. The standpipe returns fuel above the fuel level inside the tank, so there is no back pressure from the tank. When the standpipe is broken off, there is constant backpressure from the tank. Drain the tank and check the standpipe.

Messicks still lists the fuel lines, so they are still available?? Check with them.

Another common source of leakage is the return line manifold under the valve cover (item #37). Leaks fuel into the crankcase. Check this line for leakage, you can repair this line.


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Hello Randy,
> 
> See attached parts diagram.
> 
> ...


THanks so much for the info! Unfortunately, they told me the part is no longer available


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Randy, your next resource is tractor salvage yards. Attached is the Tractorhouse "dismantled machine" section for 801's.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/801


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Dam Randy.. ask and you’ll receive.!!
U guys r the best.. always going above and beyond..


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

Well, I was able to resoldier the inner tube back into the fitting and it held. Put it back together and so far no leaking. Hopefully it will hold as I have not found a replacement.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That's great news Randy. Did you happen to check the standpipe??


----------

